# Suche Wortfindungssoftware



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich hab mal im Internet eine Seite gefunden gehabt auf der man ein Wort eingeben konnte und die Software hat einem dann mittels Verzweigungen andere Begriffe vorgeschlagen die von der Bedeutung ähnlich waren und wie diese zusammen gehören.
Ich kann mich nur leider nicht mehr daran errinern wie diese Seite hieß.
Vielleicht kennt die ja jemand von euch?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ink (27. Juli 2008)

Moin
Vielleicht die Art?
http://synonyme.woxikon.de/

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also das ist jetzt nicht genau die Webseite die ich gesucht habe aber sowas in der Art such ich.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (27. Juli 2008)

http://www.openthesaurus.de/


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juli 2008)

Wortschatz Uni Leipzig?


----------

